# pramipexole...work????



## johnnyringo74 (Jan 14, 2011)

i have some pramipexole on hand. im starting a test e/eq cycle. have nolva on hand for pct. looking into some adex as well. how well does prami work for gyno? ive researched it quite a bit, but have not spoke with anyone who has tried it......


----------



## persianprince23 (Jan 14, 2011)

well prami works for reducing prolactin build up as well as progesterone relqated gyno which is caused from 19-nors such as deca and tren, it has a nice effect on libido as well as some studys( do you reseaerch) that show it may increase GH, as far as treating gyno adex and nolva would help with the test and eq somem people run prami just to do it


----------



## Lordsks (Jan 25, 2011)

I had a very difficult time with prami. Almost passed out at the wheel. I can't use the stuff. I would check your tolerance before jumping in to much. Caber works just fine for me. As far as gyno prevention from using A 19-NOR  prami works better than caber from my understanding.


----------



## MDR (Jan 25, 2011)

Big fan of Caber, but only because I get more sides from Prami.  Both work well, IMHO.


----------



## johnnyringo74 (Jan 26, 2011)

thanks guys. been running liquid letro for 5 days at .30 a day. unless my mind is playing tricks, the gyno is MUCH better....and im low dosing it as well...!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 26, 2011)

Prami will stop lactation pretty quick.


----------



## tballz (Jan 26, 2011)

johnnyringo74 said:


> thanks guys. been running liquid letro for 5 days at .30 a day. unless my mind is playing tricks, the gyno is MUCH better....and im low dosing it as well...!!!!!!!!!!



Letro is powerful stuff.  Low doses work.


----------



## johnbjmarcum (Feb 3, 2011)

prami or caber? which do you prefer?


----------



## fredlabrute (Feb 12, 2011)

I love prami cause while using 19-Nors such as Tren,i often have trouble sleeping,and prami makes me sleep like a baby!If you already have gyno should try 40mg of nolva for a few days until the symptoms dissapears,it works like a charm...


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Feb 13, 2011)

I prefer prami, works just as well and is cheaper than caber.


----------

